# Foursevens, Muyshondt, Draco, Prototypes, and more!



## OpticalSerenity (Jul 23, 2019)

Prices are all shipped USPS Priority in CONUS. I accept PayPal, and first "I'll take it" here get's it. 

Spikey Prototype


The spikey prototype is a one of a kind, literally the only one in the world. Comes from the Foursevens' skunk works! Uses 2 CR123s, and has 6 modes selected by a ring on the body of the light. Comes with a polymer guard to protect the spikes. I believe the body is made of aluminum.

*$85 REDUCED!*


































*Muyshondt Aeon Mk.II V1 (2 modes)
*
Titanium, comes with beautiful case. Takes one CR2.
*SOLD - *$170 REDUCED!














*Modamag Draco*
Aluminum. This super cool light takes a 10280 cell, and comes with a turbo head.


*SOLD *$130 REDUCED!









*Nitecore titanium piston prototype*
Another one of a kind from the Skunk Works of Foursevens, where they did a prototype with Nitecore. Takes a single CR123, has a (still glowing) tritium tube in the tale cap. 


*SOLD - *$160











*Foursevens Titanium Bolt 1 (CR2)*

$270 (SOLD!)








*Foursevens Titanium Bolt 2 (CR2)*


$270 (SOLD!)












*Foursevens Aluminum Bolt Prototype (CR2):*


$330 (SOLD)













*4Sevens S12 uber rare copper + gold coating

*$300 REDUCED!






















4Sevens S1200!!

A 4Sevens S12 prototype. Slightly smaller diameter bezel than the S12 Copper above, and slightly shorter, this is one really cool light. Totally sterile, no markings at all...and one mode: BRIGHT.


It's a solid copper core with a dark, shiny nitrate coating, featuring an SST-90.


$400 (SOLD)






*Foursevens Mini 123 Proto with flat button

This is not your typical tailcap, it's literally a button. Electrical button. Very cool, multi-mode, flat. Several of the following prototypes have this type of button tailcap. 

Sadly, these never made it to production.

*$130 (SOLD)







*Foursevens Mini 123 with larger knurling with flat button tailcap:*

$110









*Foursevens flat button Quark Proto (2xAA)*

$100 - REDUCED












*Foursevens flat button Quark (1xAA) Prototype*

$100 - REDUCED












*Foursevens flat button Quark (1xAA) Prototype with larger knurling*

$100 - REDUCED












*Foursevens Palidan
(note: the tailcap is locked, but you can activate the light with the head, this is reflected in the price)
*
$50












*PK custom AAA:

*Two modes: Low / High. 

$140 REDUCED


----------



## Weld Inspector (Jul 23, 2019)

Those ti bolt are beautiful


----------



## id30209 (Jul 23, 2019)

Spikey is interesting. More info would be apreciated.


----------



## peter yetman (Jul 23, 2019)

Illuminated cookie cutter?
P


----------



## id30209 (Jul 23, 2019)

peter yetman said:


> Illuminated cookie cutter?
> P



Hahahaha
[emoji106]


----------



## OpticalSerenity (Jul 23, 2019)

id30209 said:


> Spikey is interesting. More info would be apreciated.



Wish there was more info. This is one of those projects that Foursevens was working on many years ago, and it never made it to market. The light works, and has the ring that changes between the six modes. The spikes do screw off. That's about all I could tell you.


----------



## OpticalSerenity (Jul 27, 2019)

Added more awesome lights, the 4Sevens S12 and the 4Sevens S1200. Many more coming to this thread.


----------



## mkphc (Aug 17, 2019)

Draco still available?


----------



## boo5ted (Aug 17, 2019)

What's the difference between the bolt 1 and bolt 2?


----------



## OpticalSerenity (Aug 18, 2019)

mkphc said:


> Draco still available?



Yes, one of the coolest lights from years ago. I love that it comes with both the regular and turbo heads.


----------



## OpticalSerenity (Aug 18, 2019)

boo5ted said:


> What's the difference between the bolt 1 and bolt 2?



No difference, both Titanium. I just labeled them as 1 and 2 to keep track of each.


----------



## boo5ted (Aug 19, 2019)

Pm sent.


----------



## GAReed (Aug 21, 2019)

I'd like to have Bolt #1. Why #1? Spousal Unit used to say I was odd... it's a sentimental sort of thing.
Please PM PayPal info. Regards, Gregg


----------



## OpticalSerenity (Aug 21, 2019)

GAReed said:


> I'd like to have Bolt #1. Why #1? Spousal Unit used to say I was odd... it's a sentimental sort of thing.
> Please PM PayPal info. Regards, Gregg



Hahaha, clever. Better than being even I suppose.

Sending PM to everyone.


----------



## GAReed (Aug 21, 2019)

Sorry, took me awhile to see this message, old eyes...
"OpticalSerenity has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her."


----------



## mkphc (Aug 22, 2019)

Pmed questions
interested in Draco, don’t know how to contact you


----------



## mkphc (Aug 22, 2019)

I have a few questions 
1-do you have any batteries/ charger?
2-how’s the beam color
3-what are the runtimes like(l-m-h)
4-is there a aaa extender?
5-what would you say the max output is


----------



## GAReed (Aug 23, 2019)

Sorry, took me awhile to see this message, old eyes...
"OpticalSerenity has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her."

:thinking:


----------



## OpticalSerenity (Aug 26, 2019)

GAReed said:


> Sorry, took me awhile to see this message, old eyes...
> "OpticalSerenity has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her."
> 
> :thinking:



Problem has been fixed, please try again. Changed my forum email address and never got the validation link. :duh2:


----------



## mkphc (Aug 27, 2019)

Pmed with contact info
Interested in Draco


----------



## GAReed (Aug 29, 2019)

Ti Bolt arrived A-OK. Thanks


----------



## OpticalSerenity (Aug 30, 2019)

GAReed said:


> Ti Bolt arrived A-OK. Thanks



Went to a good home, one of the few super cool Bolts!


----------



## boo5ted (Aug 30, 2019)

My bolt is perfect also, sees daily duty at work. A few guys already want me to sell it to them. Never, it's all mine lol.


----------



## OpticalSerenity (Sep 3, 2019)

boo5ted said:


> My bolt is perfect also, sees daily duty at work. A few guys already want me to sell it to them. Never, it's all mine lol.



Great to hear. They really are super cool. Hard for me to let the last one go, especially since it's a proto.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Sep 20, 2019)

[email protected]@K what I came across! - A 13 year old BLAST from the past.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?138386-Draco-review-in-pictures-(warning-lots-of)



OpticalSerenity said:


> Prices are all shipped USPS Priority in CONUS. I accept PayPal, and first "I'll take it" here get's it. *Modamag Draco*
> Aluminum. This super cool light takes a 10280 cell, and comes with a turbo head.
> 
> 
> $230 REDUCED!


----------



## OpticalSerenity (Sep 21, 2019)

Such a neat light, the 047 marking on the light makes it even cooler.



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> [email protected]@K what I came across! - A 13 year old BLAST from the past.
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?138386-Draco-review-in-pictures-(warning-lots-of)


----------



## eala (Sep 22, 2019)

What is the interface on the Nitecore titanium piston prototype?

Thx


----------



## OpticalSerenity (Jan 31, 2020)

Bump with a bunch of new prototypes and a cool PK light.


----------



## OpticalSerenity (Feb 2, 2020)

Lots of price reductions, if there's a rare Foursevens light you're looking for, let me know.


----------



## 59ride (Mar 14, 2020)

Hi mate, is the Muyshondt aeon still available ?


----------



## OpticalSerenity (Apr 11, 2020)

59ride said:


> Hi mate, is the Muyshondt aeon still available ?



Yes, and just dropped the price on most items.


----------



## jon_slider (Apr 12, 2020)

OpticalSerenity said:


> Nitecore titanium piston



nice

is that an EX10 w golden dragon? ...

sent you a PM w a few other questions

Happy Easter!


----------



## OpticalSerenity (Apr 13, 2020)

jon_slider said:


> nice
> 
> is that an EX10 w golden dragon? ...
> 
> ...



I believe it is after closely looking at the pictures of the Ti EX10. Happy Easter!


----------



## Sos24 (Apr 13, 2020)

What is the emitter in the 47 with large knurling?


----------



## K2-bk-bl-rd (Apr 15, 2020)

I’ll take the Ti Aeon mk1.


----------



## OpticalSerenity (Apr 16, 2020)

A few sold lights, and a few markdowns! Thanks everyone.


----------



## mcbrat (Apr 16, 2020)

I'll take the Draco


----------



## OpticalSerenity (Apr 16, 2020)

mcbrat said:


> I'll take the Draco



PM Sent. Thanks!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 11, 2021)

I'll purchase the Paladin if it's still available. :wave:


----------



## kerneldrop (Jun 13, 2021)

May be a while before that one ships…
Grab the spiky one, too, and go tactical!


----------



## knucklegary (Jun 13, 2021)

OpticalSerenity said:


> Bump with a bunch of new prototypes and a cool PK light.



Is emitter swap Nichia in the PK PL2?


----------

